# Gales - ooer!



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

I have just heard the forecast for Saturday ... gales from the south-west 8O. I haven't driven the motorhome in strong winds before , and have to take my Grand-daughter from Cornwall back to Uni in Newport, S Wales.

Am I likely to have any problems? I have heard the 2nd Severn Bridge is sometimes closed in strong winds - is this likely and what would I do?

I shall be laden with her 'stuff' which will be mainly on the floor or low down so I presume that will help with stability.

Any tips/reassurance would be very welcome ... there isn't an emoticons for 'a bit scared'!

Vita


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

What you refer to as the '2nd Severn Bridge' is in fact the first and orignal (and in my humble opinion, the most elegant!!!)   .

From Cornwall, you are most likely to cross over via the new bridge, which is referred to as 'The Second Severn Crossing' and has never (to my knowledge) been closed in high winds - even to high sided vehicles.

Follow the signs for South Wales on the M5 just as you go over the high Avon Bridge just south of Cribbs Causeway near Bristol.

If it is blowing a hooley, just take it steady and keep the speed down. The bridge has good wind deflectors..........

Cheers
Carl


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Vita,

It takes an awful lot of wind to move your van around to any significant degree. It feels, through the steering, to be a lot worse than it is so just relax and go with it. 

As you you are going NE then you'll have a following wind so you should get there early having used very little fuel.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with Carl, the first crossing you will encounter just North of Bristol will take you over the "new" bridge, it is quite OK and I also have not seen it closed. The older (more Northerly) one has closed many times and does tend to move quite interestingly in high winds....

Take it slow and sure and relax, you will be OK.

For more info;

http://www.severnbridge.co.uk/

_Bridge Closures

Severn River Crossing Plc does not have the authority to close either the M48 Severn Bridge or the M4 Second Severn Crossing to traffic.

This authority can be exercised only by the Highways Agency and/or Avon and Somerset Police/Gwent Police. This authority is exercised by the Highways Agency/Police Forces in respect of Road Traffic Accidents/Incidents and, in the case of the M48 Severn Bridge, in respect of High Wind Restrictions.

For Closure Information Contact the Highways Agency on 0300 123 5000_

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Vita said:


> I have just heard the forecast for Saturday ... gales from the south-west 8O. I haven't driven the motorhome in strong winds before , and have to take my Grand-daughter from Cornwall back to Uni in Newport, S Wales.
> 
> Am I likely to have any problems? I have heard the 2nd Severn Bridge is sometimes closed in strong winds - is this likely and what would I do?
> 
> ...


Hi Vita,

as others have explained it's unlikely the newest severn bridge will be closed, the original you only had to sneeze and it was shut :lol:

Should the worse happen and both bridges are closed, don't panic, simply stay on the M5 until junction 8 and take the M50 South Wales/Ross, then just keep going straight until you reach Newport, simple as that.

Driving in high winds, just take your time you may feel the motorhome move about in high but relax and don't fight you 'll be fine.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Vita.
It would be wise to observe the exposed parts of the motorway ahead,(Where there are no hedgerows or banking) as when you clear the "enclosed" parts the wind MAY! be funnelling through the gaps and just give you a nudge,also when overtaking lorries,depending on which way the wind is coming from,if you are being protected by the lorry once you clear the bow wave,it may nudge you then as well. Other than that,as said above,until you get used to it,it does seem rather frightening,but have heart,the time to get worried,is when your buttock muscles grip the seat,and just a tip,you will not be the first or the last to "Lean"LOL, one way or another as if you were on a motorbike. 
"Keep the shiny side UP and the Dirty side DOWN!!"
Gearjammer


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Thank you all for giving me loads of confidence. I feel well able to cope now. Just need to wash and polish the MH so I know which is the shiny side. Vita


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> As you you are going NE then you'll have a following wind so you should get there early having used very little fuel.


Bill, bridge alignment is approx NW/SE so going to Wales a SW gale is at 90 degrees.

Nil for geography, but that's all one can expect from smart*rses on MHF eh?

I am sure you will get me back one day!

Geoff


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > As you you are going NE then you'll have a following wind so you should get there early having used very little fuel.
> ...


Hi Geoff,

Were you reading my mind? It just struck me.

Yes for some reason I was picturing the Humber Bridge. Doesn't the Severn still go under it? :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Bill

If the Severn ever goes under the Humber bridge we are in real trouble

OR 

you and I can make a fortune with several N-S toll crossings, wat'yah say buddy?


Geoff


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The demonstration of geographical knowledge doesn't give my attempt at confidence building much credibility does it.

I only went over the Humber Bridge for the first time, a few months ago. I don't have a problem with hights but I have never felt so exposed, when driving over a bridge, as I did driving over that one. You don't get the feeling there are any sides on it.

Good views but I doubt if I'd ever get the wife to go over it more than once.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep, go on the new bridge.

The old bridge is built like this one: Tacoma Bridge catastrophic failure in wind


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Now then you two,the day the R.Severn goes under the R. Humber bridge, King "Billy",will be galloping down Hessle road!!.
A kingston upon Hull joke!. Wonderfull people,one place we should have stayed looking back,i have a great time for Hull.
Gearjammer.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

WildThingsKev said:


> Yep, go on the new bridge.
> 
> The old bridge is built like this one: Tacoma Bridge catastrophic failure in wind


On the contrary my friend - the original Severn Bridge is built _*nothing*_ like the Tacoma River Bridge.

It is precisely because of the failings of THAT bridge that the old Severn Bridge has been successful and was once the longest suspension bridge in the world!!!

The only reason they close it in high winds - and then mainly only to high sided vehicles - is because of the lack of wind protection and the risk of high sided vehicles being blown over, not because there is a danger from the bridge failing in the wind.

In fact, I know of no true suspension bridge that has wind deflectors as these _would_ cause a structural problem due to increased loading on the cables. I am sure that the Humber Bridge is as exposed as the Severn, but maybe is not so suseptable to high winds.

The Second Severn Crossing, the Millau Bridge and other similar structures are _not_ suspension bridges - they are _cable stayed_ - big difference, and much more rigid and so can take the increased wind load stresses imposed by wind deflectors.

Here endeth the lesson on suspension bridges......

Carl

PS - I have this knowledge 'coz my grandfather was one of the design engineers for the original Severn suspension bridge...


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Just a "wind up". 

Still pretty impressive though isn't it?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

WildThingsKev said:


> Just a "wind up".
> 
> Still pretty impressive though isn't it?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Some data to impress?

Bridge General Dimensions

Main Span 3,240 ft 
Distance Apart, c. to c. of cables 75 ft 
Side Spans, each 1,000 ft 
Level of tops of towers 445 ft O.D. 
Sag span ratio of cables 1/12

Design Loading

Two 24 ft wide carriageways, one 12 ft wide footway and on 12 ft wide cycle track.

Live loading B.S.S. 153, Type HA and 45 units of type HB loading. 
Design wind speed 100 mph 
Design temperature range Maximum 98°f, minimum 8°f

Aust Pier

A concrete monolith, 132 ft long, 40 ft thick and 63 ft high from its founding level of 18 ft O.D. oblong in shape with pointed cut-water ends. Founded on a limestone outcrop in the river bed known as Great Ulverstone. Construction was by means of precast blocks placed to form the outer skin and then "hearted" with in-situ concrete. Work was tidal during earlier stages. The pier is stressed down to the rock by 58 1 1/4 inch MacAlloy bars round its periphery, grouted 12 ft into the rock and stressed to a force of 45 tons each.

Beachley Pier

A concrete monolith similar to that of Aust Pier but resting on two 60 ft diameter concrete cylinders extending approximately 33 ft downwards from the river bed to a founding level at -50 ft O.D. Founded on hard mudstone of the Keuper Marl series.

Anchorage

Of the gravity type, these appear externally as roughly rectangular blocks of concrete, 155 ft long by 110 ft wide and extending up to a level of 132 ft O.D. The Aust anchorage is at a level of -8 ft O.D. 550 ft offshore of Aust Cliff. A three span viaduct carries the roadway between the Anchorage and the cliff. The Beachley anchorage is found on limestone approximately -20 ft O.D.

Towers

The towers are constructed of high tensile steel with a yield stress of 22 1/2 tons per square inch. The thickness of the steel in the legs varies from 1 inch to 9/16th of an inch. Each leg is a single hollow box, 17 ft by 12 ft at the base, tapering to 17 ft by 9 ft 6 in at the top. The sides of the box are bolted together at the corners on inwardly turned seams so that no bolt or nut is exposed on the outer side. The bolts are mostly 7/8 of an inch in diameter. The transverse portal members are also hollow box sections. The towers were erected in sections of 55 ft 6 inches long by climbing cranes. The bottom of the legs are held down to piers by 1 1/8 inch diameter pr-stressed strands, penetrating 50 ft into the concrete and post tensioned. The legs are capped by saddles which carry the main cables. The saddles are 443 feet above mean water level. Each tower carries a vertical dead load of 13,200 tons and each weighs 1,300 tons.

Approximate Material Quantities

Steel in towers 2,700 tons 
Steel in cables and suspenders 4,600 tons 
Steel in deck 11,200 tons 
Concrete in two piers 28,000 c.u. yards 
Concrete in two anchorages 98,000 c.u. yards

Contractors and Cost

Consulting Engineers Messrs Mott, Hay & Anderson and Freeman Fox & Partners 
Substructure Contractors John Howard and Co Ltd 
Superstructure Contractors Associated Bridge Builders Ltd 
Total Cost 8 million pounds (1966)


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
The only thing to be frightened of crossing the Humber bridge is, i was running cement into the batching plant,.... and...."Did i clean my tank out before loading?," RELAX!! i did,earnt loads of money,as it was a continous pour,they said at the time it was very closely monitored,because of the curvature of the earth and the angle of the towers.
Gearjammer.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

{offtopic} I am sure but I can recall a film played before BBC2 came on during the evening which dealt with the way that superb bridge was made. I seem to remember that it cost some lives too.......

Maybe others can remember the same film??


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Gales*

I am anxious about the weather because we are going to my great nephews wedding on Saturday..... Oh wo is me - for all the brides holding on to their veils and trains. Photos ?? 
I should have bought a farmer's wifes raincoat


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

All that's taken my mind off being blown over ... now I just have to worry about the bridge collapsing!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Vita.
Some wag at a firm i dealt with in SE10 London,had written on the, "What to do in the event of the Thames barrier Failing" Sign

" BREAST STROKE!!"

Worth remembering,if you and yours are jettisoned into the river! LOL!.
Gearjammer


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Gales-ooer!*

I don't know about breast stroke (sounds rather nice though), but I was thinking of putting a dinghy on the roof just in case and I wonder if they make drivers' water wings for emergencies?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Take a tape measure with you because if your van does fall over, it is an ideal time to measure its exact height by measuring its width.

Always turn those little negatives into positives.

It's what the motor home life is about. 

8)


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Well after all that, the gales were postponed until tonight and tomorrow, and I've been and come back ......


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I must agree our Humber Bridge is quite fantastic.

May I suggest if you like bridges next time you go over the pond arrange your route to take in the "Pont de Normandie" then head south through France turn left at the bottom, take a left again and come North across the "Millau" . We have travelled across both bridges several times both in the van and on a bike we have even taken a detour just to include the bridge.

Steve


----------

